# Can I give elderberries to chickens?



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I just finished a batch of elderberry syrup. Can I give the berries & spices that were strained out of the liquid to the chickens?

It has the following ingredients:

elderberries
ginger root
cinnamon
cloves


----------



## thistle (Jan 29, 2006)

I know my chickens eat them fresh off my bushes. They jump up and grab all they can reach.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

thistle said:


> I know my chickens eat them fresh off my bushes. They jump up and grab all they can reach.


Thanks, that's good to know.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Probably fine, but.....everything in moderation, don't give them a ton of it at once...
....and you'll probably see some strange poops.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

aart said:


> Probably fine, but.....everything in moderation, don't give them a ton of it at once...
> ....and you'll probably see some strange poops.


Good point. I only used 2/3 cup of dried berries to make the syrup - so we are not talking a huge amount for 37 chickens anyway. I tossed just to be safe but it seems I can add it to my chicken bucket next time.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

FarmerKat said:


> I just finished a batch of elderberry syrup. Can I give the berries & spices that were strained out of the liquid to the chickens?
> 
> It has the following ingredients:
> 
> ...


Syrup.....sugar too?


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

aart said:


> Syrup.....sugar too?


I made it with honey but I added it to the liquid only after the berries & spices were strained.


----------

